# General Chat > General Discussion >  Find Ways to Set Windows 7 Password

## metropetro

Hello everyone, I know there are such many people use computers here, some of you even own not only one. Some have a PC at home, the others at the office. But do you think your PC safe enough? If you have a Windows 7 Dell latop, do you ever pay attention to  Windows 7 set password issue? 

It is a big security concern if you do not have a Windows 7 logon password. Without a password, anyone in your office or home has full and unrestricted access to everything on your PC. Fortunately, creating a new Windows 7 login password is very simple. Last night I learned * how to set password for Windows 7*  from the new book I bought. 

After reading here, you must be curious about the name of  book. Haha, I don't tell you. Actually what the book discribes is the same as reading my following steps about how to set password in Windows 7. If you are interested in Windows 7 set password or you need to create a Windows 7 logon password, don't be shy, just follow me without hesitating!

*Firstly*, click on "Start" and then "Control Panel" on your unlocked computer, then click on the "User Accounts and Family Safety" link. 
*Secondly*, click "change your Windows password" on the "User Accounts" area. In the "Make changes to your user account" area of the User Accounts window, click the "Create a password for your account" link.
*Thirdly*, in the first two asterisk text boxes, enter the password you want to start using. In the final text box, you're asked to Type a password hint. 
*Lastly*, click the "Create password" button to confirm your new password. After creating a new password, you will be returned to the User Accounts window. Now that your Windows 7 account has a password setup, you must use this password to log on to Windows 7 from this point forward.

Now do you know *how to set administrator password Windows 7*?

----------


## davidsmith36

Thanks for sharing this helpful information. Keep up doing good work.

----------


## Horence

To Windows password recovery free, we can get a powerful Windows password recovery tool from Google. Windows Password Recovery is such a tool. Another password recovery on Windows is about Excel. How to get a Excel password recovery tool on Google to find lost excel document password.

Read more:
Recover lost password

----------


## brucekenway

What a saviour, you save my computer todat, sir

----------


## sankalppatil732

Without a password, anyone in your office or home has full and unrestricted access to everything on your PC. Fortunately, creating a new Windows 7 login password is very simple. Last night I learned how to set password for Windows 7 from the new book I bought.

----------


## kangpaper

It is a big security concern if you do not have a Windows 7 logon password. Without a password, anyone in your office or home has full and unrestricted access to everything on your PC. Fortunately, creating a new Windows 7 login password is very simple. Last night I learned how to set password for Windows 7 from the new book I bought.

----------

